# 7.3 emblem ?



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the order of the emblems on the 99-03 7.3 suoerduty. Does the 99 have the powerstroke emblem on the front fender and did they change it to the door in 2000. Did they change them any for the the tarts after that?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The early 99 superduty trucks had the Powerstroke emblem on the front of the fender like the V8/V10 trucks do. Late 99 they changed them to the door. In 03 when the 6.0 came out the door badges became chrome. In 08 when the 6.4 came out they went back to the fender emblems. Red mesh on the decal means it's a diesel, it also says so in small print, black is a gas truck. In '11 when the 6.7's came out they went back to the door logos, this time in a circle shape. The newer F150's that have the door badge that looks similar to the 6.0 door badge are the V6 Eco Boost trucks.


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Now on the 7.3 didn't they have on the door an all grey writing then they added the powerstroke writing too red on 02


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowbuster1;1629048 said:


> Now on the 7.3 didn't they have on the door an all grey writing then they added the powerstroke writing too red on 02


I've seen some that are various colors. I don't think it means anything but I could be wrong.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The 2000 the door emblem had the red lines. In 02 they went to all grey and in 03 there was the 6.0 emblem


----------

